# Golden Retrievers Rescued In The South



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Sounds like you had a great time for a good cause!


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

Charlotte

It looks like everyone had a great time! Each time I view it on AOL.....my computer deceided to cut off. I got to see Karen....LOL.....In her viking costume. It did seem like that weekend went by very fast. Im glad you had a sucessful get toghther! What a great cause. 

I wish we had something out in So. Cal. We hit the 100 degree mark today, tomorrow will be hotter. I have not been to the Huntington Dog Beach but I think this summer Im taking a drive to escape the heat. I heard it is a fun place.....but Im not sure about parking... 

Desiree


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds and looks like everyone had a blast


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I was so mad that I had to miss this event. I had been looking forward to it for months and then found out we had to be at a VFW event where my husband was being sworn in. I will be there next year. It looks like it was a blast.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

That is so awesome!!!! I'm glad to hear that it was such a great time. I'm going to pull up the pics later tonight when things settle down around here 


Tiffany


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

That is wonderful. I would like to go. In the mean time, I plan on taking a cruise with my two Golden Retrievers and going back to Goldstock.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like a wonderful time was had by all!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MotherHen*

MotherHen:

Glad that GRRITS was a success!

It sure sounds like a fun tim!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope that there is one next year.


----------

